# My cycle



## sobe69 (Nov 27, 2018)

Hello to all! 
6"0" 311 lbs
Been in the game for 20 years. Lifting for 32 years.
I can maintain my weight and most of the strength even if I'm off,just triple the work (

I train 10 days on (20 to 25 minute workouts,no phone or chatting) then one off. I do this routine on or off gear. It helps me keep healthy and well.
If I am extra tired i just lighten the weight and change it up that day.

week 1-2 ==dbol 6 mg x 5 per wk 
week 4-5 ==dbol 6 mg x 4 per wk
week 7-8 ==dbol 6 mg x 2 per day x 2 per week

week 1-3 ==sust 250 mg x 3 per wk
week 4-12==sust 250 mg x 2 per wk

week 1-4 ==deca 300 mg x 2 per wk
week 5-12==deca 300 mg x 1 per wk

week 1-2 ==test prop 50 mg x 3 per wk
week 3-13 ==test prop 50 mg x 2 per wk
week 14-16==test prop 50 mg x 6 per wk

week 1-16==proviron 50 mg ed
week 17-18==proviron 100 mg ed

week 1-16==hcg 50 mg every 6 days
week 17-18==hcg 50 mg every 3 days

week 1-18==arimidex 1mg every sat/sun
I use 10 mg of nolva 2 x a day only if I feel nippy!
week 17-19 clomid 50 mg ed
week 1-19==aspirin 81 mg ed

I give blood and do an herbal cleanse before and after cycle.
I reduce dosages of my cycle at times according to how I feel.
I will take one month off to a year or two and then use trt for anti aging. 
On my 14th week I eat cleaner,lighter and more quality foods. I continue this diet for two months.
I have 10 work days off a year and do lots of manual labor. So I must always be fit and well.
I am now up 16 lbs and finishing my fourth week.


----------



## Jin (Nov 27, 2018)

Show me what a six foot 311lb guy that works out for 25 minutes a day looks like. 

Post a picture sir. 

Welcome to The Underground


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 27, 2018)

Holly....welcome!!!


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 27, 2018)

Welcome to UGB!

Curious why yer stacking Sust and Test Prop in this way.

Also on the 'herbal cleanse' - likely bullocks but if it makes ye feel good then by all means.

On the 20-25 min workouts, tell a bit more here if ye would. I could possibly see a 5-3-1 style workout focusing on a single compound movement completed in 20 mins, but not much else. Same again with 10 days 'on' alongside a manual labor job - ye fully recovering then? Or perhaps yer workouts are intentionally brief to account for the labour?


----------



## Merlin (Nov 27, 2018)

Do you look like Ronnie Coleman during off season? Show me the diet you are working with. I agree with Nble with the herbal cleanse, sometimes they make me feel good.  Most likely a mental thing more than anything.


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 27, 2018)

I do an herbal cleanse most evenings right before bed.


----------



## motown1002 (Nov 27, 2018)

Sorry OP but I don't get it.  6mg dbol?  Why the prop AND the sust at the same time?

(I will take one month off to a year or two and then use trt for anti aging.)  You stop working out?  Whats your diet look like to maintain 311 pounds?  If you are getting those kinds of results on a 25 minute workout I need to know your secret.  

You take Nolva if you get "nippy"?  Cold?  

But in all seriousness you got me on the herbal cleanse.  lol  You had us going for a while.  

So now that we have that out of the way, tell us about yourself and welcome to the UG!


----------



## sobe69 (Dec 2, 2018)

First of all, thank you for the warm welcome!

Nblsavage: Sust gives me mass. Prop gives me vascularity, makes me leaner and great energy.

I have studied natural medicine for 25 years. I have also studied medicine and pharmacology. I simply love to learn. So as far as the cleanses go I highly recommend them. Many brands are a waste of money but try "Natures Sunshine".

My 20-25 minute workouts. Most people over train and burnout. You do not need to be in the gym for hours to get results. Just change it up! 
When I workout I don't rest between sets,play on the phone or waste time. If the machine I want is occupied I simply change my routine or use another exercise. I don't go to overly crowded gyms.

Motown:I use the dbol as a pre workout. I use gear as an edge only. Some use wicked amounts of dbol, lol wait till they come off! I think gear is great but not when it's abused. It's a difference in a young man that gets all jacked up overnight to a bb look =all gear results/results will completely vanish
Now picture the guy/girl that's been lifting for a decade or two then starts to use gear for an edge or anti aging=hard work pays off/you will retain most results.

Genetics are a blessing. My Grandmother was a large strong woman her whole life. Grandma could outwork most men half her age. She had large hands,physique and height. Thanks Grandma! I am able to keep my weight because of genetics,gear and lifestyle. I do not drink,smoke or party.
Before a cycle I load up the freezer with my proteins. I buy up the sales and I don't rush to start my cycle. 
Example: Italian sausage I bought 25 lbs at $1.52 a pound,15 pounds of spare ribs at 1.49 lb,chicken breast boneless at $1.29 lb 20 lbs,three cases of liquid eggs and about 96 fresh eggs from the farm double yolk! Two gallons of milk,I buy 12 artisan multigrain breads from the bakery outlet for a $1 each,I freeze them.My vegetables and fruits I buy as I go.I grow many herbs and tomatoes also. I buy my rice at an Indian supermarket the variety and prices rock.Availability is the key when on a cycle.

I eat whenever I am hungry.I have always been a heavy eater. I do not believe in force eating. 90 percent of my meals are homemade. Properly homemade food goes a long way for great results.

Jin:maybe I'll post a small pic later!

Jennerator: Thanks for the welcome!

Merlin: I have the strongman look. I don't like the Ronnie look for me but he was a very dedicated bb.

Gadawg: lol I cleanse in the morning!

Hope I answered everyones questions,later!


----------



## Robdjents (Dec 2, 2018)

Lol what?...so you’re saying one kind of test is making you big and the other is making you leaner?...that makes absolutely zero sense...welcome to the ug...I still think you’re trolling...just don’t forget you’re daily dose of 81mg of aspirin....


----------



## sobe69 (Dec 2, 2018)

Cycle update: I am up another 5 lbs. finishing up my fifth week.
I have decided to adjust my cycle accordingly.
I will be reducing my sust to 1 x 250 wk 6 -10


----------



## Spongy (Dec 2, 2018)

sobe69 said:


> First of all, thank you for the warm welcome!
> 
> Nblsavage: Sust gives me mass. Prop gives me vascularity, makes me leaner and great energy.
> 
> ...



this post is confusing...  you use dbol as a pre workout?


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 2, 2018)

interesting to say the least....
oh and welcome


----------



## sobe69 (Dec 2, 2018)

Robdjents:aspirin thins out the blood just as coumadin does just much milder. Coumadin is used to prevent heart attack/stroke or to alleviate a failing heart. Example: a heart that is working at 20 or 30%. Ask anyone in the medical field

By using gear and eating red meat your red blood cells will go up. Some people will go up more than others. Example:you are on eq and your blood results are at 17.6 and you are not even done with your cycle. You are headed for disaster depending on health and age. 

test prop does not promote water retention like other esters.
If your body is familiar with say test cyp then change it up to prop etc you will feel a difference. Try it young man


----------



## sobe69 (Dec 2, 2018)

Spongy: If you have legit dbol you will feel it,energy/recovery. Yes, I take dbol before I finish work and I have a nice powerful workout.


----------



## sobe69 (Dec 2, 2018)

Gibsonator:Thanks for the kind words and welcoming!


----------



## sobe69 (Dec 2, 2018)

Spongy:I love dbol but I use it in moderation. It's more powerful then what people think.
An aids patient will be withering and give him a low dose and he will put the weight on.
Liver enzymes will fly high on some that pop it like candy.


----------



## Jin (Dec 2, 2018)

This guy is awesome. 

I’ve reduced my workouts to just 15 minutes. 
I have over 50 pounds of Italian sausage in the freezer. 
I’m uncapping all my 20mg dbols and dividing them in thirds. 
Just found out it’s the ester, not the compound, that is responsible for bloats. 
Just gained 15 pounds. 

Keep it coming man. You are a fountain of knowledge.

PS- they don’t give aids patients dbol. They give them anadrol


----------



## sobe69 (Dec 2, 2018)

Jin: lol 5 minute shower workout!
try the suppository drols! lol


----------



## Robdjents (Dec 2, 2018)

Post a pic ....


----------



## triception (Dec 2, 2018)

sobe69 said:


> Robdjents:aspirin thins out the blood just as coumadin does just much milder. Coumadin is used to prevent heart attack/stroke or to alleviate a failing heart. Example: a heart that is working at 20 or 30%. Ask anyone in the medical field



Aspirin actually is regarded as an antiplatelet drug with no effects on clotting factors or any "thinning of the blood" as it is sometimes described. Coumadin does prevent heart attack and stroke by inhibition of vitamin K epoxide reductase and ultimately the activation of clotting factors by the liver, however I am not sure what you are alluding to when you say it alleviates a failing heart. Maybe you mean prophylaxis for emboli formation during arrythmia or thrombus formation in ACS? You're making it seem like those with a low ejection fraction are treated with Coumadin...


But you're the expert lol


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 2, 2018)

triception said:


> Aspirin actually is regarded as an antiplatelet drug with no effects on clotting factors or any "thinning of the blood" as it is sometimes described. Coumadin does prevent heart attack and stroke by inhibition of vitamin K epoxide reductase and ultimately the activation of clotting factors by the liver, however I am not sure what you are alluding to when you say it alleviates a failing heart. Maybe you mean prophylaxis for emboli formation during arrythmia or thrombus formation in ACS? You're making it seem like those with a low ejection fraction are treated with Coumadin...
> 
> 
> But you're the expert lol



that was waaaaaaay too many big words for 1 post man fukkk


----------



## triception (Dec 2, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> that was waaaaaaay too many big words for 1 post man fukkk


Maybe an herbal cleanse will improve my mental clarity and allow me to post better responses


----------



## MonkeyBusiness (Dec 2, 2018)

triception said:


> Maybe an herbal cleanse will improve my mental clarity and allow me to post better responses



Only if done by way of enema


----------



## Metalhead1 (Dec 2, 2018)

Grandma sounds bigger and badder than most members here.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 2, 2018)

triception said:


> Maybe an herbal cleanse will improve my mental clarity and allow me to post better responses



lol that was good. Haha


----------



## Naf (Dec 11, 2018)

Would love to see some pics. Sub.


----------



## Jin (Dec 11, 2018)

Naf said:


> Would love to see some pics. Sub.



OP is 145lbs and living in a group home. He is also a shill. 

Glad he encouraged you to sign up so that you could sub to his thread of lies. 

Welcome!


----------



## Jada (Dec 11, 2018)

Welcome and post that pic...


----------



## Naf (Dec 12, 2018)

Jin said:


> OP is 145lbs and living in a group home. He is also a shill.
> 
> Glad he encouraged you to sign up so that you could sub to his thread of lies.
> 
> Welcome!



Oh so we're not giving this 300 pound monster the benefit of the doubt that 6mg dbol and 25 min workouts is the secret?


...I'm 145lb


----------

